# What are the cons / downsides of getting a lion cut for a Persian cat?



## PersianElliot (Apr 19, 2017)

I am familiar with Pros / benefits but are there any reasons people should *not* get a lion cut for their Persian cat?
People talk about cost of the cut and stress associated with taking a cat to a groomer.... but are there any real concerns for the well being of the cat, other than the risk of an accidental cut to their sensitive skin?

Is it generally okay to get a lion cut?
This is what he looks like, he is a 7 year old full blooded Persian:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I wouldn't do it because I love long-haired cats. I'd rather take my cat to the groomer and get the matts cut out if that's the issue. Which I used to have to do with two of my cats. I wouldn't get a cat that needs daily brushing unless I was willing to do the brushing myself. It's definitely a commitment.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

I only did it for my long haired cat when she started getting more mats due to her becoming more sensitive from arthritis and didn't like getting brushed as much. she pranced around like a princess when it was done. I think she felt REALLY good afterward because nothing was pulling on her skin anymore, too. groomer was so quick and efficient and came to the house so it did not appear to be stressful to my cat - she just seemed a little dazed because it all happened so fast and no nicks or cuts at all!


----------



## PersianElliot (Apr 19, 2017)

Very good. So I take it you guys have not heard of any reasons against a lion cut, other than personal preference / cost. Thank you.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Persian cats are double coated and there are several reasons not to shave them. The undercoat provides insulation and regulates the body temperature. It helps keep the cat cool in the summer and warm in the winter. Shaving a cat in the summer will actually make it hotter, not cooler as many people believe. If your cat goes outside or even sits in an open window, it will be more susceptible to sunburn and possible skin cancer because the skin is more exposed because the guard hairs (outer layer of the coat) have been drastically shortened. In addition, as a cat ages, the guard hairs may not grow back, the coat can end up clumpy and/or balding. Keep your cat well groomed, don't allow mats to form and he will do fine in the heat. My Holly is a Maine **** with the thickest, longest coat I've ever seen. I have central air conditioning and a screened porch. On a 95 degree day Holly can be found out on the porch, not in the house.


----------



## PersianElliot (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you for posting. Would you happen to know of any links to a knowledgeable discussion or web pages by reliable sources on this topic... I would just like to read more, you make valid points. I do not have (any) experience with cats or pets. Layman's question: other than shaving the cat, do people give them hair cuts that do not cut off the under coat since you say they are double coated?


----------



## lyrathecat (Apr 10, 2017)

What are the reasons you would want to get the cut?


----------



## PersianElliot (Apr 19, 2017)

Due to the fact that he has so much fur and such a long fur. The adoption place said that he may need furball formula because he was coughing up a lot of hairballs, they said. Would like to help with hairballs, the amount of fur that he is ingesting. Might be a little more sanitary.... I am open minded, just need sources of opinions on this topic in order to make a decision on what to do.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Brushes don't do a good job of grooming a Persian.....a metal comb of polished steel, with tines wider apart on one side of the comb, and closer together on the other side. Yes, you need to groom every day....not a big job, and mats don't form if you do it daily. Here's a couple of sights with some good tips:

Purrinlot | Grooming a Persian Cat - Grooming help - to teach you to Groom Persian Cats!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow. Maggie gave a good reason for the cut (I would have done the same in her position), and Doodlebug gave excellent reasons not to. And you're asking for links for a more *knowledgeable* discussion? Unbelievable. It seems that you just want permission to cut the hair of a cat you don't want to comb every day. I'm sure the person who gave you the cat told you about the commitment you to make as far as grooming is concerned.


----------



## PersianElliot (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi, that came out completely wrong. I am not a pet person, I am grateful for your advice. I have really only ever 'hung out' on computer forums where people usually post links for further reading, and then I kind of enjoy reading more when someone like people you mentioned post... it's not meant in any other way... If it's a faux pas to ask for links on articles / web sites on this topic and from sources that *you* trust, then I understand if that's not okay, once again, grateful for information, not meant for this to come out in any other way....


----------



## PersianElliot (Apr 19, 2017)

Just got back from the doctor. First the doctor, much like the rest of the internet, talked about personal feelings about the "look" - so then I immediately tried to steer the conversation where it should be - about the _actual impact on the cat itself_ - not the aesthetics of it. I specifically asked the doctor to address the best argument _against_ the lion cut that I could find anywhere and it was in this very thread posted by doodlebug, I asked about the undercoat providing insulation and regulating the body temperature, helping to keep the cool in the summer and warm in the winter.... The doctor said that this applies more to larger animals, especially dogs, and re-iterated the overall stance "for" the lion cut. People should rely on their own intelligence about what they should do for their pets, I just wanted to say thank you to doodlebug for posting that argument. If I come across any additional information about how this impacts cats, I'll edit my post here and cite the source. Google search was of little help, as most hits talked about how lion cuts make _humans_ feel, which should be secondary, if not irrelevant to a responsible pet owner, imho.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Did you ask why it's supposedly different for larger animals than small? That logic doesn't make sense to me... My source is reading I've done over the years, no specific site to refer to. And my groomer, who will not shave down a double coated animal whether small or large for all the reasons I stated (unless it's so matted that it's the only option).


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I have three Persians. I get them lion cuts about twice a year. Their coats grow back even better after the lion cuts. They absolutely love when they get their cuts since it's so much easier for them to groom themselves, and they don't get as overheated so they become very cuddly. You'll find that many people are either for the lion cut, or STRONGLY against it. There's basically no middle-ground. At the end of the day: it's a haircut. It will not harm your cat. My groomer shaves countless Persians and their coats all grow back beautifully. Also, your boy is ADORABLE.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think from what Lisa posted, that _is potentially _harmful for double-coated cats.



> The undercoat provides insulation and regulates the body temperature. It helps keep the cat cool in the summer and warm in the winter. Shaving a cat in the summer will actually make it hotter, not cooler as many people believe. If your cat goes outside or even sits in an open window, it will be more susceptible to sunburn and possible skin cancer because the skin is more exposed because the guard hairs (outer layer of the coat) have been drastically shortened. In addition, as a cat ages, the guard hairs may not grow back, the coat can end up clumpy and/or balding.


Cleo had one when she adopted me because her owner was too "busy" to comb her.





















But, like everything, it's a personal decision.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think she looks so much cuter (and more comfortable) like this.


----------



## PersianElliot (Apr 19, 2017)

This is the result. I am leaning towards never doing this again and just giving him hair cuts. I am concerned at how thin he really is by the way. But I started another thread about that: http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-he...ny-these-what-intervals-feed.html#post2850353


----------

